# GF's seat, help from the ladies



## laackund (Sep 10, 2004)

sorry to double up on forums.... but i figure i will get a better response here. 

my girlfriend seat is rubbing on an area that is quickly ruining her motivation to go ride. im slowly getting her addicted to riding, but this is a major problem for her. i gave her my old I DRIVE that weighs a ton unfortunately. i need to lighten that up if you know what is weighing down the i drive... but the real problem is the seat. if its tilted forward, she says she is falling off.. leveld out, her seat is violating her.. what seats can the ladies reccomend!!??


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

did you check the FAQ? There are about 10 saddle threads linked from the FAQ.


----------



## laackund (Sep 10, 2004)

*no luck*

no luck, if you run into somehting please drop a link


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=176458

3 threads on saddle issues

also check current thread on lightening up a bike, 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=181199


----------



## lucky bunny (Mar 31, 2006)

I use a womens specific WTB saddle (and- so helpful) can't remember the name. BUT, they seem to understand that what a woman needs is not padding but NOTHING. I don't care how soft the material is, she needs a* hole or a trench*. thats what I would look for first.

hope this helps- I understand how quicky saddle-rape can kill the fun of a ride. good luck.


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't say enough good things about the Fizik Rondine saddle. It's not really a women's specific saddle, but it's the best damn saddle I've ever ridden on. Once I started riding on a Rondine, all my pain and chafing issues disappeared. 

I've been riding for 8 or 9 years and it has literally taken me that long to find a saddle that I'm completely comfortable on. Saddles are sort of a personal thing...what works for one person won't work for another. I've never had much luck with the saddles that have cutouts, but I know some people rave about them.

Good luck!


----------

